

Screenhero is joining Slack - mattstrayer
http://slackhq.com/post/109401571065/slack-and-screenhero

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8960995](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8960995)

~~~
mattstrayer
Dang.

